# Florida Vintage & Custom Bicycle Show & Swap



## TheFizzer (Jun 20, 2021)

Vintage & Custom Bicycle Show & Swap is back!!!! This time it's at Philippe Park in Safety Harbor at 2525 Philippe Parkway Safety Harbor Fl 34695 on Nov. 6, 2021 at 8 a.m. to noon. I have reserved a nice large picnic shelter #6. Starts at 8 a.m. & awards will be announced at noon. NO ALCOHOL & NO TRAILERS.  More details to come!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 20, 2021)

No trailers kinda limits the stuff you can bring to a swap. What is the reasoning here? V/r Shawn


----------



## TheFizzer (Jun 21, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> No trailers kinda limits the stuff you can bring to a swap. What is the reasoning here? V/r Shawn



It's in a park so we don't have lots of room for parking trailers.


----------



## TheFizzer (Jun 21, 2021)

Here's a map to shelter #6.


----------



## TheFizzer (Jun 23, 2021)

The door prizes are already coming in.  Really cool restaurant & bar in town called Gigglewaters which also has a small movie theater donated a private movie theater rental for up to 32 of your friends & 2 large popcorns.


----------



## TheFizzer (Jun 23, 2021)

Another door prize added.  $50 to our local brewery Crooked Thumb


----------



## TheFizzer (Jun 24, 2021)

If you wish to have a swap meet space to sell you must message or call me to get on the list as space is limited.


----------



## Swampthing (Jun 24, 2021)

This sounds like a good road trip!


----------



## TheFizzer (Jun 25, 2021)

Another cool door prize showed up.  Some really cool bicycle wheel lights, head light, tail light & LED shoe strings donated from The Glow Riders.


----------



## TheFizzer (Aug 19, 2021)

This show and swap is being canceled due to Covid


----------



## friendofthedevil (Aug 19, 2021)

Sorry to hear this.  I know that putting on an event like this is a lot of work.  *Thank you* for all your efforts.  Fingers crossed 🤞for next year!


----------



## s1b (Aug 21, 2021)

Bummer! Was looking forward to this.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 21, 2021)

My Daughter was in Florida on a business trip a few weeks ago when the case numbers were way up. She came home and had the virus.


----------



## TheFizzer (Aug 22, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> My Daughter was in Florida on a business trip a few weeks ago when the case numbers were way up. She came home and had the virus.



It's crazy down here!!!  All the bars, restaurants & events are packed with people as if the virus doesn't even exist & the #'s are higher than ever!


----------



## TheFizzer (Aug 22, 2021)

Not sure why it won't let me edit this post or delete the post but this event is Canceled.


----------



## friendofthedevil (Aug 22, 2021)

TheFizzer said:


> It's crazy down here!!!  All the bars, restaurants & events are packed with people as if the virus doesn't even exist & the #'s are higher than ever!



So true!  Florida's covid response seems based on the old 'Let It Burn' wildfire policy.


----------

